# Craigslist gold: Mahogany and Walnut



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Walnut isn't rare in MN, but mahogany can be. Or at the very least, expensive. I scored a giant haul last week. 8/4 Mahogany of around 72 board feet, and also 8/4 walnut of around 30 board feet. All very clear and fairly straight. There were two boards of mahogany that 10 inches wide and 13 FEET long. A small amount was reclaimed from a desk.

I got it all for $140 dollars! DELIVERED to me!

A retiring woodworker, he wanted to SEE where it was going to end up, and WHO was going to use it. He liked that I was "young" and a new generation that had a serious shop. I don't think my shop is so amazing, but he was impressed enough. We shared a beer, planed the finish off a little of the previously used pieces together and admired their beauty, and I gave him an extra 20 for the kind words and delivery.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

That is amazing! It is great when individuals like that are willing to forego a potential profit to help another woodworker advance with his hobby. It would be a really cool gesture if you could make something from the wood and give it to him as a gift.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

That's awesome. I just purchased some equipment from an auction by a guy who was retiring and he threw in quite a few things in for free also.

I really like the community that is had between woodworkers and sawmill people. Just about everyone is wanting to help each other and share information and ideas.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

That is awesome that you fell into that wood, but you may have also been lucky enough to fall into a potential mentor too if you try to keep up the relationship. He may have a lot of experience and knowledge to give away too…


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

SWEET!! Nothing like paying it forward.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> SWEET!! Nothing like paying it forward.
> 
> - Andybb


Ditto. Everyone starts somewhere and we all needed help in some fashion.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It was an incredible gesture, and I do hope to stay in contact with him. He offered me a stack of walnut shorts this week, and as much as I would have loved them, I just had to say no. I spent the better part of the week just rearranging stacks and finding places for all this wood. I don't have much room left for anything else.

I also think it's a great idea that I should make him something. Here's hoping I can find the time for that soon!

He said he is "fully retiring" this fall, so there could be the chance at a machine or two. I am guessing that his stuff out paces my electrical setup though. I don't know if I will ever choose to invest in a 220v setup or not. It wouldn't be out of the question, but most of my desires for things to build are smaller and I just don't know that I will require the larger equipment, or the space that equipment would demand.


----------



## Shig (Aug 28, 2018)

That is wonderful that this guy was so helpful and interested in working with a younger guy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If you have the opportunity to get some more serious machines, do it. You won't regret having a bigger jointer, a better table saw, or a beefier band saw.

Especially getting them from someone who took care of them. That's a great opportunity, rather than taking your chances on something off CL.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, the biggest roadblock is not so much space, but also power. I would need a new sub panel and 240v power in the garage/shop to even approach the next level. Right now I don't feel like new machines are in the budget let alone more infrastructure.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If you garage or shop has an attic above it and the panel is close, I'd figure in the neighborhood of 200$ for a 250v drop.

And one good tip. Get it while the gettins good. If you can't use it make a promise to pass it along if he really wants to give it to you.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice haul! I found a sawyer last December who will sell me walnut slabs for $2 lb ft 

RE: 240v. I installed a sub panel in my garage last fall. It was easy and quite a fun project.


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I have done a lot of basic electrical. You guys have me thinking I will at least research the costs again. I would love to have it someday.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

That old guy will be me some day. Nice to pass it on. Good for you!


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

There really is no difference in putting in 220 vs. 110. Just a different breaker. Obviously you need to use the correct sized wiring for the amperage, but it is not rocket science. I put in 3×220 lines about 2 years ago. 2 for tools, and 1 for a garage mini-split. All three cost me roughly $100 in materials. Ganted each run was probably 15 feet and the basement is unfinshed, but it was pretty cheap.


----------

